# Falcon Power Triad 3 in 1 Air Compressor/Generator/Welder



## BHoyer202 (Dec 2, 2015)

I bought one of these units a few months ago off a distributor of Falcon Power. At the time I had a 6500 watt generator that was on it's last leg and an electric air compressor I would have to run off of it. It was the first time a had seen a unit that offered not only those two options but also a welder on the same machine. I had been needing a welder for too long I was borrowing my friends all the time and he always seemed to need it when i used it. The rep walked me through how all the functions run simultaneously. It seemed like the machine was almost too good to be true because it had all the tools i needed rolled into one machine. I looked up a few different combo units but most of them where bigger and bulky and even air compressor based units. This unit was easy to move around and does not take up all the room in my truck like the units John Deere sells. The output of 6000 watts makes it easy to roll over to run in emergency situations. The 180 amp stick welder is more welder than I will ever need. It even had a remote start on it. Though I was not at the location of their facilities the gentleman who sold me the unit assured me there was a 1 year warranty. It took me a month but I ultimately lost the remote for the unit. I called Falcon and they sent me one out no questions asked. I have ran the unit for close to 6 months and only had to change the oil in it. If anyone is looking for a 3 in 1 unit I would consider buying from Falcon. Has anyone here had failures with this unit? Just looking to take precautionary steps and what to maybe look for!


----------



## Clinton9674 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Keystone Farm Days*

I saw Falcon's booth at Keystone Farm days last year. It was the first I had ever seen these combo units. It made me wish I didn't already own a generator , compressor and welder. In a few years when it is time for another purchase I will be looking for one of these. When you use all 3 options at one time does it effect the output of the generator?


----------



## BHoyer202 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Falcon Power Triad 3 in 1*

Now that I think about it I have never had to use all three at the same time for a job. I have had the compressor on while welding and using the generator for lighting and running my salamander, but the tank had reached max pressure and the air compressor pump had shut off. There was no bog down on the engine when they were all running at the same time though. I have pushed the max output of the generator and used the air compressor at max output and it did not skip a beat either. You have me curious though. I might try and use all 3 in the near future.


----------



## VolcanoRex (Mar 27, 2012)

*Falcon Power Triad 3 in 1*

I was approached by one of Falcon Powers sales reps here in Texas a few months back. That Triad 3 in 1 air compressor/generator/welder was something I had never seen before. I went home after and did research and saw there are a few companies making them like BHoyer said they were much more bulky and looked harder to move around. The fire department wound up purchasing the equipment from Falcon. They raffled it at the barrel of bucks last weekend. I unfortunately did not win. I will be looking for one of these on my next big purchase.


----------



## KingDingy (Dec 7, 2015)

*Falcon Power Triad 3 in 1 Generator Air Compressor Welder*

I'm thinking about picking up one of these falcon 3-in-1 Generators. It'd be nice to have Air, Power, and a welder in one unit while i'm on the job site. I've been doing some research online and it seems like the Falcon Triad has the best bang for the buck. Anyone mounted one of these to their truck yet?


----------



## BHoyer202 (Dec 2, 2015)

*3 in 1 Mounted*

KingDingy, My friend was showing me how easy it would be to have it mounted onto a truck. You would just need to remove the caster wheels and rear axle mounts and drill right through the frame. I have a son and nephew that borrow the unit too much to have it mounted to a vehicle. And as for deciding on buying the unit. You never know how convenient it is to have all 3 on one unit until you own one! Good luck!


----------



## RubberDucky1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I used the factory pre-drilled holes on the back of the frame and an 1-1/2" plumbing strap around the bottom tubing to mount my Triad to my trailer. I also threw In a heavy duty chain. I've had other equipment/generators grow legs and walk off. Not gonna let this one.


----------



## KingDingy (Dec 7, 2015)

*Falcon Triad Generator Welder Air compressor 3 in 1*

Finally picked up a Falcon 3 in 1 over the holidays. Pretty pleased so far. This thing has some real horse power. I've yet to mount it to the truck, but plan on doing so in the next couple of weeks. I'll update with pictures when I get it done.


----------

